# Exercising in Winter



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

edited.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> If you walk during the winter, check pollution reports if PM10 and PM2,5 levels aren't exceeded. If they are, it's more like smoking than a healthy exercise.
> 
> During most of winter I don't go out without my dust mask.


Poland is that bad huh ?!

Must be from the coal fired home heating systems.

Germany is like that too. I remember from when I was a kid visiting there to see the aunts, uncles, cousins, and grand parents.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

95134hks said:


> I still don't get why juvenile males use photos of females for their avatars. Seems creepy to me.


She's beautiful. I like looking at beautiful people. That's not so creepy now is it?


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cataclysm said:


> She's beautiful. I like looking at beautiful people. That's not so creepy now is it?


If you park outside her home each night and gaze in, that would be creepy. I like the avatar.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

edited.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

StableSun35 said:


> If you park outside her home each night and gaze in, that would be creepy. I like the avatar.


I love your kitty riding your doggie !!

THAT is a GREAT avatar.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Well put her photo in your wallet and find an avatar that looks like you.


Why?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

edited.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Cerridwen said:


> Any tips for exercising in winter?
> 
> I am very overweight and I need to do something about it. I can't afford to pay for the gym and living in the UK it's too dark in the morning before and after work to go outside to exercise. So...
> 
> ...


Skipping rope !!!

That's also another good self-amusing indoor exercise !!!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Poland is that bad huh ?!
> 
> Must be from the coal fired home heating systems.
> 
> Germany is like that too. I remember from when I was a kid visiting there to see the aunts, uncles, cousins, and grand parents.


Yeah. On bad days PM10 reaches 600% of the norm and PM2,5 1000+%.



Cataclysm said:


> She's beautiful. I like looking at beautiful people. That's not so creepy now is it?


Interesting. Always associated it with female posters or male posters who wish they would be female.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Because it makes you look effeminate the way your avatar looks now.
> 
> Unless of course effeminate is what you precisely want to depict about yourself.


It's not, but I'm not going to change it. But maybe you should change yours. You might confuse yourself for a cat. 



Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Interesting. Always associated it with female posters or male posters who wish they would be female.


I can't say I've never wondered what it would be like to be a female but I wouldn't want to be one permanently.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Interesting. Always associated it with female posters or male posters who wish they would be female.


As do I also associate it ... androgynous-ness or transgender-ism.

Apparently common here for several of the adolescents.


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cataclysm said:


> It's not, but I'm not going to change it. But maybe you should change yours. You might confuse yourself for a cat.
> 
> 
> I can't say I've never wondered what it would be like to be a female but I wouldn't want to be one permanently.


I’ve heard many women wish they were men, and I think it’s finally becoming more acceptable for men to acknowledge their feminine qualities (FINALLY!!!! huzzah!) I adore the fact that there is a male with a female avatar here.It got labeled ‘juvenile’ and ‘adolescent’ by the cat avatar dude, but I don’t get that at all. It’s tasteful and I agree: beautiful. I'm blocking 95134hs


----------



## Bitlost (Jan 27, 2016)

Winter means snow, darkness and bitterly cold for me, with windchill good number of days last month were -40F to -50F range, daylight around 5 hours, so it is dark. 

Relatively inexpensive hands free LED lamp run by rechargeable batteries is a must, imo. We don't have mount of light pollution UK has, no street lamps even in this area, so it is quite dark if moon is not shining. 

I did ride bike despite the cold and darkness, covering all the skin is very important, as well as wearing layers, sweat needs to get out from the skin, so technical under layer with for example micro fleece middle layer, wind stopping outer layer that breathes. 

Today it was tiny bit below freezing and I had trouble wearing enough little amount, movement creates lot of heat. 

If one has no winter gear, lights etc. then it is of course bit hard to get out. We don't have air pollution issue here, so I don't know how that would affect, also how it affects indoor air? 

Personally I have tried many indoor exercises, but for some reason I can't keep them up and I stop after few times.


----------

